# عجينة الصراصير



## حبيشى بنى سويف (2 أغسطس 2009)

كيف طريقة تصنع 
 عجينة قاتلة للنمل والصراصير 
  قوة المفعول
أرجو عدم وضع صور شخصية مع التقدير ..... المشرف
[/size][/color]


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 أغسطس 2009)

لم يتم رد على الموضوع لماذا


----------



## حازم بنى سويف (11 أغسطس 2009)

هو ايه الموضوع اصلا ياحبيشى


----------



## شادي الشام (11 أغسطس 2009)

بوريك أسيد 30 %
سكر أو قطر 30 %
طحين 30 %
نشاء ذرة 10%

طريقة الصنع :
تخلط المواد السابقة بشكل جيد ثم يرش عليها قليل من الماء 
في حال كنت قد استخدمت القطر بدل السكر فقد لا تحتاج إلى الماء لتشكيل العجينة


----------



## باب البحر (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي

من أين يمكن شراء حمض البوريك .. هل هو موجود في شارع الجيش ؟


و شكرا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (28 فبراير 2010)

البوريك اسيد موجود في شاارع الجيش ويفضل ترك هذا المستحضر بودرة دون عجنة ويعجن قبل الأستخدام بزبادى وهه الطريقة أكثر فاعلية


----------



## الجريح2006 (28 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hazim mohmed (9 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور اغاتي


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## دى ماركو (23 أبريل 2010)

*اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## كيمو2000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوورررر يا اخوان


----------



## دايمـ مروقـ (21 أغسطس 2010)

هل يستخدم البوريك لتنظيف القطع الذهبية؟


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هو انا اللي اعرفه انه عباره عن بورك اسد ودا موجود في شارع الجيش +سكر+لبن بودره بنسب متساويه ويتم عجنها باقل كميه ماء بس المشكله انها بتنشف بسرعه وبتكون زي الحجر وفي حد نصحني وقالي ضيف عليها قليل من الجلسرين بس الحقيقه مجربتش وعلي فكره طريقه عملها انه البورك اسد بيعمل دوبان لقشره الصرصور اللي هي عباره عن كيتين وبالتالي بيكشف الجهاز العصبي له ويؤدي الي قتله ولو حد عنده معلومه في ازاي اعالج النشفان بتاع التركيبه يبقي جزاه الله خير


----------



## رامي الزيني (4 مارس 2011)

بوريك اسيد +كوب زبادي بالسكر + ملعقتين دقيق وخلطهم جيدا واعتقد التحكم في كمية الدقيق يقلل من تصلب العجينة


----------



## salem1salem (15 مارس 2011)

السكر يجلب النمل واسيد بوريك يقتلهم


----------



## تمورة (10 أغسطس 2012)

التركيبة دى صح وتمام يس لو تحط شوية ريحة فانيليا او رائحة فواكة بتجذب الحشرات تمام


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (11 أغسطس 2012)

حتى لا تجف العجينة قبل استخدامها يجب فور تصنيعها وضعها فى كيس من البلاستيك وتفريغه من الهواء واغلاقه باحكام


----------



## yaser01220 (25 يونيو 2016)

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك


----------



## yaser01220 (10 يوليو 2016)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------

